# VOCALOID



## Automata heart (Aug 25, 2010)

love it or hate it? 
whats your favourite vocaloid song? mine at the moment is alice human sacrifice, daughter of evil, and circle you circle you. i like the creepier stuff, but i also like we are pop candy and levian polka. what about you?  
:dead::dead::dead::dead::dead::dead::dead::dead::dead::dead::dead::dead:


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Aug 25, 2010)

I've really only listened to Kagamine Len and Rin, so I guess they're my favorite two out of a grand total of two that I know. =3 My favorite songs are Kokoro sung by Rin and Imitator sung by Len.

I think it's interesting how there are programs that can sing like that. It's harder for me to tell with the Japanese Vocaloids that they're actually programs, probably because I don't know the language and the words. The few English Vocaloids I've listened to though, I notice quite a bit more distortion in the words. Still interesting to hear!


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello, Vocaloid fanatic here! I love the Story of Evil (favorite is a tie between Re_birthday and Daughter of White), Meltdown, anything wowaka, anything Len, and Kokoro.

And my favorite NicoNico singer is clear. I'm listening to his cover of Fire Flower now and it's lovely.

I also have made 5 UTAUs.

I really, really hate Miku's voice though. It's all squeaky and can't carry any emotion. I swear, only wowaka can make me stand to listen to her.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 25, 2010)

I am quite interested in doing Vocaloid/UTAU, but have _no idea_ how to get started. I already have my parents permission etc, I just need to know how. =P


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 25, 2010)

I can help you over PM if you want, Mewtwo. It might cheer you up!


----------



## Adriane (Aug 25, 2010)

I really, really dislike vocaloids :| 

It just feels so... fake. Sure they are kind of neat, but it's very obvious to the trained ear.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 25, 2010)

I think they're pretty cool, but I haven't listened to many songs. :V I like Luka Luka Night Fever, though.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Aug 25, 2010)

Jessie said:


> I think they're pretty cool, but I haven't listened to many songs. :V I like Luka Luka Night Fever, though.


^ This

I've listened to a few songs from each one, but I find myself liking Len, and Luka most


----------



## Dinru (Aug 25, 2010)

I love Vocaloids <3 I'm not much of a music person, so I doubt I'd ever really use one, but the songs are nice. It's really cool that we have technology that can do that~ My favorites are Go Google It, Kokoro/Kiseki, and Story of Evil.

Also, I'm starting to use Miku Miku Dance (a freeware 3D program specifically designed to make Vocaloid music videos, for those who don't know). It's very fun.


----------



## Equinoxe (Aug 25, 2010)

Vixie said:


> I really, really dislike vocaloids :|


This.

It's an interesting concept in a way, but the overflowing anime-ness kind of ruins the whole thing. Besides, they sound almost as annoying as autotuned singers :x

I prefer computer-voices that are meant to sound like computer voices, e.g. robotic ones. The human voice is too natural for this kind of stuff, machines will probably never be able to emulate all the little different tones and details that make real singing as fascinating as it is.


----------



## IcySapphire (Aug 28, 2010)

I love them! My favorites are Miku, Rin, Luka, Meiko, Kaito, Sonika, and Prima.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 31, 2010)

Equinoxe said:


> This.
> 
> It's an interesting concept in a way, but the overflowing anime-ness kind of ruins the whole thing. Besides, they sound almost as annoying as autotuned singers :x


It's only the Japanese Vocaloids that are that way. Heck, out of 8 Engloids, we only know what 3 of them (Sweet Ann, Sonika, and Big Al) even look like. And even then, we only have Sweet Ann's head.


----------



## Adriane (Aug 31, 2010)

Ketsu said:


> It's only the Japanese Vocaloids that are that way. Heck, out of 8 Engloids, we only know what 3 of them (Sweet Ann, Sonika, and Big Al) even look like. And even then, we only have Sweet Ann's head.


What about point #2?


----------



## Starly (Aug 31, 2010)

My favorites are:

World is Mine - Miku Hatsune
Cendrillon - Miku Hatsune
Adolescense - Rin and Len Kagamine
Magnet - Luka Megurine and Miku Hatsune - (also all vocaloids together)
Llevan Polkka - Miku Hatsune - (also Rin and Len Kagamine version)

Vocaloid rules!


----------



## Equinoxe (Aug 31, 2010)

Starly said:


> Llevan Polkka


It's "Ievan Polkka" with an "i". The original song is Finnish and the name means 'Eeva's Polka' in English. It irks me to no end when people spell it with an L because the name turns into something completely different that way.

I still dislike Vocaloids. :I

EDIT: another thing that annoys me is that the vocaloid-sung Ievan Polkka is merely the one nonsensical part, the rest of the song has real lyrics and all. :/


----------



## IcySapphire (Aug 31, 2010)

Actually, there is a version where Len sings the whole thing


----------



## Starly (Aug 31, 2010)

Equinoxe said:


> It's "Ievan Polkka" with an "i". The original song is Finnish and the name means 'Eeva's Polka' in English. It irks me to no end when people spell it with an L because the name turns into something completely different that way.
> 
> I still dislike Vocaloids. :I
> 
> EDIT: another thing that annoys me is that the vocaloid-sung Ievan Polkka is merely the one nonsensical part, the rest of the song has real lyrics and all. :/


Sorry, how was I supposed to know that?  Everywhere I have looked it is spelled with an L, so i assumed so, sorry that I offended you.  Why does it bother you that they use the nonsensical part, its catchy.


----------



## Equinoxe (Aug 31, 2010)

Starly said:


> Everywhere I have looked it is spelled with an L, so i assumed so, sorry that I offended you.


I wasn't really directing it towards you, more the whole fanbase in general.




Starly said:


> Why does it bother you that they use the nonsensical part, its catchy.


Because the song loses its meaning and just becomes a meme-like thing and people think the whole song is just the gibberish part :I Like how many run-of-the-mill Vocaloid fans know that it's an actual song with lyrics?
If I was the songwriter I'd feel pretty pissed about this sort of thing.

Plus the full song is catchy in itself, so why would there be a need to crop it just to a tiny piece of the original? :U


@ IcySapphire: link please, I want to hear whether it's decipherable :V


----------



## Adriane (Aug 31, 2010)

I think another reason I dislike Vocaloids is because pretty much the whole fandom acts as if they are real people really singing. (With how they are referred to by name, pronouns, etc.)


----------



## IcySapphire (Aug 31, 2010)

okay, here's Len's rendition of the whole song: Ievan Polkka, as performed by Len Kagamine


----------



## Equinoxe (Aug 31, 2010)

... and as I thought, it's impossible even for a native speaker to understand a word of what this thing is 'singing'. Jap voicebanks don't work work with Finnish, apparently.

I just realized the biggest thing wrong with any kind of voicebanks 'singing' is the fact that it doesn't flow like natural voices do. That's what you get when you try to combine separate syllables into singing. :/
It so-un-ds ve-ry un-ple-a-sant by the way


----------



## IcySapphire (Aug 31, 2010)

Rumor is that the VOCALOID 3 is the most realistic sounding Vocaloid yet


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 31, 2010)

I know Vocaloid isn't for everyone. But do you need to come here raging on it? I don't post in threads about things I don't like.


----------



## Equinoxe (Sep 1, 2010)

Ketsu said:


> But do you need to come here raging on it? I don't post in threads about things I don't like.





			
				sakura said:
			
		

> love it or *hate it*?


???


If it was a thread specifically for Vocaloid _fans_, I would probably stay out of it :U


----------



## Automata heart (Sep 2, 2010)

i love Rin and Len's Adolescence, and anything rinxlen. my cat likes them too. i love the way they love each other.....its so cute...i love their world is mine rendition!  twincest has never been so cute. (my avatar says it all.)


----------



## Automata heart (Sep 2, 2010)

Equinoxe said:


> ... and as I thought, it's impossible even for a native speaker to understand a word of what this thing is 'singing'. Jap voicebanks don't work work with Finnish, apparently.
> 
> I just realized the biggest thing wrong with any kind of voicebanks 'singing' is the fact that it doesn't flow like natural voices do. That's what you get when you try to combine separate syllables into singing. :/
> It so-un-ds ve-ry un-ple-a-sant by the way


subtitles


----------



## Adriane (Sep 2, 2010)

sakura said:


> subtitles


... subtitles for singing.

Okay.


----------



## IcySapphire (Sep 2, 2010)

Most performances do have subs


----------



## Adriane (Sep 2, 2010)

IcySapphire said:


> Most performances do have subs


That is... not the point. Subs should be for when someone is hard of hearing or doesn't speak the language, not because the singer is unintelligible.


----------



## Automata heart (Sep 3, 2010)

some vocaloid songs are better without subbs. (spice.... my eyes burn...) sometimes its better not knowing what those twins get up 2......


----------



## hopeandjoy (Sep 3, 2010)

Ah, LenRin, my (one of) my most disliked ships that apparently everyone else likes. We meet again.

KaiLen FTW. Well, fanfiction wise anyway. I don't care that much about videos.


----------



## AuroraSuicune (Sep 16, 2010)

Equinoxe said:


> This.
> 
> It's an interesting concept in a way, but the overflowing anime-ness kind of ruins the whole thing. Besides, they sound almost as annoying as autotuned singers :x
> 
> I prefer computer-voices that are meant to sound like computer voices, e.g. robotic ones. The human voice is too natural for this kind of stuff, machines will probably never be able to emulate all the little different tones and details that make real singing as fascinating as it is.


Gumi's probably the closest thing to real sounding as you can get, for a vocaloid. One of her songs actually sounds like a real person singing. Its called Miracle Gumiracle or something like that o.o


----------



## Mai (Sep 19, 2010)

I've actually just started liking it, discovered when Ketsu linked to The Riddler Who Won't Solve Riddles in Pwnemon's riddle thread. That is my absolute favorite, and the first one will not get out of my head. I also like Innocence, Double Lariat and almost any one I listen to.


----------



## IcySapphire (Sep 19, 2010)

Miku et al. actually sound good in the hands of a skilled user


----------



## hopeandjoy (Sep 19, 2010)

dragonair said:


> I've actually just started liking it, discovered when Ketsu linked to The Riddler Who Won't Solve Riddles in Pwnemon's riddle thread. That is my absolute favorite, and the first one will not get out of my head. I also like Innocence, Double Lariat and almost any one I listen to.


SO, WHO IS THE CULPRIT?
THE PERSON STANDING RIGHT IN FRONT OF YOU.
COME, SAY THAT PERSON'S NAME,
MY NAME!

Why is that series so confusing?



IcySapphire said:


> Miku et al. actually sound good in the hands of a skilled user


You mean, "Miku only sounds halfway decent in the hands of wawoka", right?

Another great mystery in life: why is Melt so popular? The only thing that's going for it is that it sticks in your head like a Hannah Montana song would and never leaves.


----------



## IcySapphire (Sep 19, 2010)

That's what I wonder as well


----------



## Dawn (Sep 23, 2010)

I love vocaloid! The music is really catchy. I'm a big fan of Len and Rin myself..I really enjoy "Story of Evil", and "Why haven't you called me yet?". We've got a big vocaloid cosplay group planned for Anime Boston..Should be fun!


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 1, 2010)

Vocaloids are cool, but most songs sound really robotic. There's a few good ones hidden here and there, but, overall, I don't really like their voices. Most of the songs are very catchy though. 

RinRin Signal (sp?) actually sounds pretty realistic, minus the speaking parts, which are horrid.


----------

